# http stream app like vlc with passwords



## saabsaviorlee (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright so I'm a newsgroup member and I have to login to access the results. So on a PC when I find a link I copy paste it into vlc and then vlc asks for my username and password then begins the stream.
Is there any app that can do the same. I've found some that play HTTP streams but gives errors because there's no option to enter login info. Do you know of any apps that will permit this?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

the only thing i can think of that might help you is putting vlc on your phone. they haven't come out with it yet, but there's a way to do it. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=565&


----------

